# Aiden Scott Is Here!!!!!!!!!!



## PreggoPryncss

As u all know i went into preterm labor at 26 wks... I was dialated to a 6 and 100% effaced for 8 wks I stayed in the hosp for two weeks on tons of meds after i received doses of mag sulfate and steroids for babys lungs Its a miracle those meds worked and I stayed pregnant for another 8 weeks.. On march 29th Early early morning I was having contractions and leaking fluids (which i thought was urine) until i started to bleed I went to the hosp at 5 am an hr later my water broke and i was dialated to 7 and by 4:49pm Baby Aiden Scott was born at 33 wks gestation and wisked away to the NICU he weighed 5lbs 11 0z and 18 inch long.. He had a 10 day NICU stay where he was on IV and received phototherapy for Jaundice. The first couple days he had APnea.. He is my MIRACLE baby!!! And so beautiful and I couldnt thank go anymore for allowing me to stay pregnant as long as i did and to have a healthy premie!!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby 2.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 175









baby 1.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 104









l_6df44f2298bd23dbd93aa7fcfc609022.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 114









l_c0da6a1ac6ddcba8073c96c3b4c3ae6a.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 158


----------



## Carley

Wow hunny; I'm so happy to hear you made it those extra weeks, that's just amazing! Fantastic!!! He is adorable!


----------



## ColtonsMom

glad you made it so long! you have a gorgeous LO now!! He is amazing!
:hugs:


----------



## AquaDementia

yay you did it!! so happy for you, he is gorgeous.


----------



## Samantha675

Wonderful news love. I am so glad both you and your LO are doing so well now!


----------



## turbo_mom

WOW CONGRATS FOR HOLDING ON SO LONG!!!oops capslock lol

He looks wonderful :happydance:


----------



## kookie

congratulations hes gorgeous.


----------



## Jenelle

Congratulations for making it so long!! You did great!! He is gorgeous!!
I cant help but notice that you were expecting a girl... was this a total suprise for you, or what? Of course a pleasant suprise, that is!!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats :hugs:


----------



## Doodles

Glad you managed to keep him in for a few extra weeks, he looks gorgeous. Congratulations on your new bundle of fun


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he is gorgeous.


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations on your gorgeous little baby boy! x


----------



## bigbelly2

bless.. a big welldone...the 3rd pic is my fave as he looks all playful and eyes wide open!!

h x


----------



## VanWest

Congrats :) He's beauitful. It's intresting to me that it doesnt seem to matter if the baby is born in the US, or the UK they use the same stuff. Noah had the same blood pressure cuff's. They actually gave me his really small one.


----------



## maybebaby

Aww congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Many congratulations :) He's a little cutie xXx


----------



## Margerle

Well done mama!

:hug:


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun,
WOW he is big, my son was born at 33 weeks too and he was 4lb 3 oz. He spent 4 weeks in NICU
Glad he is doing well, he is gorgeous
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Congratulations


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats on your baby boy

xx


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations, your baby is beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hunny he is beautiful


----------



## elles28

Congrats on your adorable baby boy xxx:cloud9:


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats :)


----------



## missjess

He's gorgeous!!!! congrats !


----------



## vicky9207

:hugs: congrates hes so small n cute


----------



## Louisa K

Awwww congrats!! He's got BIG feet, I love the way he is looking at them like "wooooo, thats my feet" lol

Super cute, love him!!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## xxleannexx

oh wow congtats hun, he certainly is a gorgeous miracle baby xxx


----------



## charlottecco2

i'm so happy he is well; he is sooooo soooo cute xx


----------



## mama2connor

Congratulations, he is beautiful. I'm glad you managed to stay pregnant for that amount of time!


----------



## Linzi

Congrats :) He's such a cutie!

xxx


----------



## Jem

Congratulations! x


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations on your new arrival - he is so cute!! 

xx


----------



## brewanneanan

congratulations, thats my brthers name lol


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats, glad Aiden is well, he is a beautiful baby


----------

